# Planung: DN100 Luftheber für Bachlauf



## wander-falke (15. Mai 2015)

Guten morgen Gemeinde, 
Ich plane auch gerade einen Bachlauf.und bevor ich mir eine Wasserrutsche baue frage ich besser mal nach ....

Am Ende des FG wird das Teichwasser per Luftheber etwa 15 – 20 cm angehoben und soll nun in einem 7–8 m langen Mäanderbach zurück zum Teich fließen. 
Ich möchte 30 – 40 cm Tiefe und Breite für den eigentlichen Bachlauf nicht überschreiten um ein Mäander ausbilden zu können.  Zuzüglich der Flachwasserbereiche in den Mäandern wird der Bach teilweise schon breiter. Es gibt tiefere und flachere Zonen. Es gibt Pflanzen und Steine. Das Gesamtgefälle soll aber bei max 2% liegen, damit Sedimente nicht sofort weggespült werden.
Wie ich den Bach im Querschnitt forme, weiss ich noch nicht.
- als Rechteck, als Trapez, als V ? noch kein plan

Am Ende des Baches soll noch eine Höhendifferenz von 5 cm vorhanden sein, so dass das Wasser aus  einem spektakulären  (!) Wasserfall in die Flachwasserzone stürzen kann.
Hat jemand bereits einen Bachlauf direkt an einen LH angeklemmt? 
Max Höhendifferenz bei 20 - 25 cm? 
Ist ein DN100 LH zu groß dimensioniert?
Sollte ich am Anfang des Baches ein großes, tieferes Becken "zur entspannung " bauen ? 

fragen über Fragen je detailierter es wird 

Danke erstmal an Alle.......


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

den Bach würde ich als Rechteck formen, auffüllen mit Steinen/Kies/Erde geht dann immer noch.

Wie tief  ist dein 400er LH-Schacht?
Mit einem DN110 und einer Eintauchtiefe  von 150cm + 25cm Hebehöhe wirst du mit 65 l/min Luft ca. 5000 l/h durch den Bach bringen.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andreas
Ich würde es lieber mit zwei 50er LH versuchen ,die kleineren kommen besser mit der Höhendifferenz zurecht 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Geisy (15. Mai 2015)

Ich würde den Bach ohne eingebauten Höhenunterschied laufen lassen.
Bin da sonst bei Mitch und Patrick, wobei durch Verdunstung im Teich der Unterschied auch Richtung 35cm gehen kann.
Beim Stromverbrauch wirst du so nicht viel unterschied zu Eco Pumpen haben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## wander-falke (15. Mai 2015)

@mitch 
Rechteck klingt logisch
Schachttiefe 1,40 (1x1m Rohr 2x Abzweig a 20 cm )
Das ist zumindest mehr (5000 ltr) als meine jetzige [DLMURL="http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_pma15000.php"]TIP PMA 15000[/DLMURL] bringt
Was würde der LH bei Pegel 5cm bringen ? 

@Patrick K 
Ist mal auszutesten..... 
Vielleicht lass ich das Gefälle auch weg ? 
Bekomme ich dann nicht zu viel Strömung wenn ich zb nur 5 cm über NN bin ? 


@Geisy 
*Räusper* ich habe mich vor 10 Jahren in der Nivelierung verschoßen, so dass nun der Uferwall am südlichen Flachwasserbereich 10 cm zu hoch liegt.
Ich habe mit Kieselsteinen kaschiert. Darum möchte ich jetzt diesen Bereich mit einem dünnen Beton/GFK Wall im Teich erhöhen. Somit kommt ich auch die Idee "spektakulärer Wasserfall" zustande.
Sicher, ich kann etwas Höhe am LH weg nehmen, .....
Bekomme ich dann nicht zu viel Strömung wenn ich zb nur 5 cm über NN bin ?


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Was würde der LH bei Pegel 5cm bringen ?



mit einer Eintauchtiefe von 140cm + 5cm Hebehöhe wirst du mit ca. 40 l/min Luft ca. 15000 l/h Wasser bewegen


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Oder mehr........
Bei den 10 cm mehr , hatteste wohl ein Schöllchen zuviel


----------



## wander-falke (16. Mai 2015)

@mitch ,
hast du eine tabelle davon ?
Ich habe mal irgendwo in den tiefen des Internet gelesen dass es eine Abhängigkeit von Wassermenge und Bachbreite gibt, so dass es auch halbwegs natürlich aussieht.
Ich finde sie nicht mehr.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die Fliesgeschwindigkeit im bach sein soll?
und wie breit er , der Bach dann bei z.b 15,000 ltr/h sine soll ? 
Danke mal


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andreas,



wander-falke schrieb:


> hast du eine tabelle davon ?



das nicht, aber ein Excel zum berechnen


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Bekomme ich dann nicht zu viel Strömung wenn ich zb nur 5 cm über NN bin ?


Die Fördermenge kannst du mit der Luftmenge regulieren.....pumpst etwas weniger.


----------



## wander-falke (16. Mai 2015)

Danke für die wertvollen Tips.
Habe ich was zu grübeln,....

Was meint Ihr was besser ist,?
Am Bachanfang ein tiefes Becken - zur Beruhigung, 
oder gleich mit Flach beginnen und erst später durch tiefere Becken beruhigen ?
Ich bin noch unschlüßig


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andreas 
Ich würde ein kleineres tieferes Becken an den Anfang setzen ,so wie bei den Edelstahl-Wasserfällen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (16. Mai 2015)

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen wie hoch die Fliesgeschwindigkeit im Bach sein soll/kann? ( Ich will keine Wasserrutsche)
und wie breit er , der Bach dann bei z.b 15,000 ltr/h sein soll ? 

Danke mal


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2015)

zur Not kannst du ja von DN110 auf DN70 wechseln oder das Rohr höher setzen um die Wassermenge zu regeln

oder da mal nachsehen http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm


----------



## wander-falke (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir gestern gerade die Rohre bestellt,...
Zufälligerweise habe ich mal das Material für einen 100er, 75er, 50er mitbestellt,........

Öhm, wenn ich mir das so anschaue kann ich ja meinen Bach 2 Meter breit machen ?????


----------



## wander-falke (10. Sep. 2015)

So, der Bachverlauf steht.


Nach dem EInlaufbecken ( - 70 ) ist er weitestgehend rechteckig ausgeformt. Ca 30 cm tief und etwa 60 - 80 cm breit.
An der Tiefe werde ich stellenweise noch etwas wegnehmen und einige Staustufen einbauen damit mir nicht alles weggespült wird.

Dann geht's weiter Vermörtelung und dem Teichanschluß.
Den Durchbruch zum Teich mache ich erst wenn das GFK Material da ist.

Liege ich richtig, wenn ich annehme dass bei einer Fließgeschwindigkeit von 1,4 cm/sec 33,6ltr bewegt werden und daraus folgt dass dies etwa 12m³/ Std entspricht?

L = 1cm, B = 80cm , H = 30 cm = ca 24 ltr.
L = 1,4cm, B = 80cm , H = 30 cm = ca 33,6 ltr.
(0,00336 m³/sec + 3.600 sec = 12,096 m³/Std )


  


  



Komisch, meine Kamera fokusiert irgend wie nach dem Mond


  

So, nun Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas

Ist schon ein tolles Projekt 
und ich bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.
Der Bachlauf erinnert mich an die Kanäle, die ich als Kind am Strand ausgehoben habe, um das auflaufende Wasser in ein Becken zu leiten. Da war die Haltbarkeit ohne Befestigung natürlich nur im Minuten-Bereich 
Aber wenn ich mir deinen Pflanzenfilter anschaue, sieht das aus wie für die Ewigkeit gebaut und wird bestimmt halten 

Pass nur auf, das der Wasserfall nicht zu doll plätschert. Das kann auf Dauer nerven (vor allem Nachbarn)!
Ich hab wirklich nur wenig Strömung und empfinde das glucksen als sehr angenehm. Aber der "Schall" steht den Nachbarn genau auf dem Schlafzimmerfenster und die fanden das nicht so toll, haben sich aber zum Glück daran gewöhnt.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und



Knut


----------



## wander-falke (11. Sep. 2015)

Hallo knut,

Danke für die Lorbeeren 

Ich kann , im Gegensatz zur Planung , die 20 cm Höhe gar nicht aufbauen, sonst würde mir das Wasser über die Stufen der Brücke laufen. 
 Also habe ich gerade mal 8 cm Höhenunterschied bis zum maximalen Wasserstand im Teich.  Von daher denke ich dass mein spektakulärer Wasserfall erst kurz vor dem Teich , wie auf dem Plan, gebaut werden kann. Und dann plätschert es sicher weniger als es jetzt mit meiner Amphore plätschert. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (12. Sep. 2015)

Irgend wann hat @Tottoabs geschrieben dass ein Bachlauf nur dann natürlich wirkt wenn er etwas unterhalb der Erdoberfläche verläuft.
Alles andere wirkt künstlich.

( Den fred finde ich gerade nicht mehr.)

Dat stimmt. Leider stehe ich gerade vor dem Problem, dass ich meinen Bachlauf erhöhen muss um einen geringen (8cm) Einlauf in den Teich zu erhalten.
Dadurch muss ich den Bereich zwischen Weg und Bachlauf ( 6 ) keilförmig anfüttern.
Hat Hierzu jemand eine geile Idee?

 



 


Dankää


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> nur dann natürlich wirkt wenn er etwas unterhalb der Erdoberfläche verläuft.
> Alles andere wirkt künstlich.......................
> 
> Hat Hierzu jemand eine geile Idee?


Ich habe ein ganz leichte Gefälle in Garten. Da geht es leicht den Wasserspiegel unter dem Erdniveau zu haben. Gräben graben sich nun mal in die Wiese.


Großflächig auffüllen und Weg anheben.


----------



## wander-falke (13. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Großflächig auffüllen und Weg anheben.



Gut. Ich fang dann schon mal an.
Meinst du das geht mit einem Bagger besser als mit dem Gartenschäufelchen ?
Und reicht zum anheben der Wagenheber ?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Und reicht zum anheben der Wagenheber ?


Für einen Stein reicht der bestimmt.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (15. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Dadurch muss ich den Bereich zwischen Weg und Bachlauf ( 6 ) keilförmig anfüttern.


Hallo Andreas,

Ich glaube mit dem keilförmigen anfüttern sieht das noch künstlicher aus.
Ich würde mit größeren Findlingen und Bepflanzung arbeiten.
Auf einigen Bildern sieht man __ Lavendel oder so am Rand sitzen und so kann ich mir das vorstellen. Wenn die Pflanze über den Rand geht, löst dass den Unterschied in der Höhe auf.
Es sei denn dir ist Langweilig und dann ist der Vorschlag von Totto natürlich richtig 



Knut


----------



## wander-falke (15. Sep. 2015)

Moin Knut,
ja, so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Jetzt wo die Rodelbahn fertig ist sieht es alles nicht mehr so dramatisch aus.
__ Lavendel, Thymian, Frauenmantel und __ Oregano werde ich da setzen. Kann man alles kurz halten und wächst auch auf dem Lehmboden bei mir.

Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

Nabend zusammen,.........

So langsam nimmt meine Rodelbahn endgültige Formen an......

Kann mir bitte die Luftheberfraktion mal einige Bilder / Vorschläge hier einstellen, wie ihr eure LH im Schacht fixiert habt ? 

In der Mitte ?  => 4 Gummibänder über Kreuz an Ösen befestigen und den LH in der Mitte einklemmen  ? 
                       => Kerben in den Schacht schneiden und mit 4 Latten/Stäben fixieren 

Am Rand ? => Mit einer Kette / Gummiband an 2 Ösen am gegenüberliegenden Rand des Einlaufes in den Bach ?​
Und wie fixiere ich die Höhe aus der er bläst? mit einem Stein am Grund ? Da bin ich doch nicht flexibel, oder  


Danke, erst mal.

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2015)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20150903_182351-jpg.152893/
Blumentopfuntersetzer aus Kunststoff von unten angeschraubt und mit Steinen bzw Beton beschweren


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh

jetzt wird sich gleich @Zacky melden. 
Ich hab doch sein "BodenplattenLufthebereigenbaumodell"
Da kann ich schlecht unten reinbohren 

Ich hab die gleiche Bauweise wie der ........
GuckstDu


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2015)

Klar kannste da reinschrauben und bohren. halt nur nicht so weit. Ein bissel Inotec ins Schraubloch rin und schee is
Das Prinzip der beiden LH ist ja gleich


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

Nee, nee, da bohr ich nicht rein......das geht bestimmt bei mir schief. 
_( Bin ich halt'n Mädchen)_


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2015)

Ein 3mm  Bohrer und da kommt die 3,5mm Edelstahlschraube rin. Die Schraube sollte nicht viel länger als sein als die Bodenkappe vom LH + dem Teller


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

du bist doch grad am GFKen, mach dir halt so einen Teller/Ring aus den Fasern und kleb ihn an.


----------



## wander-falke (9. Okt. 2015)

Moin , 

Ist es sinnvoll, wenn man das Strömungsverhalten im fast ovalen Einlaufbecken nicht kennt , den LH Ausgang aus dem Schacht variabel zu gestalten?

Also einen breiteren Bereich Aussägen in dem ich die Auslaufposition variabel einstellen kann ? 
V1 => Dann benötige ich entweder den geschraubten Blumentopfuntersetzer oder eine andere Befestigungsmöglichkeit.
V2 => Wenn ich den Auslauf statisch, also nur ein Loch im Schacht für den Auslauf bohre, dann brauche ich ja keine Befestigung für den LH

  

Danke


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2015)

Moin Andreas,

die Auslaufposition in der Horizontalen ist eigentlich egal, aber die Auslaufposition in der Vertikalen ist da schon wichtiger.
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn mein LH etwas höher in den IBC laufen würde, zu niedrig eingestellt ist ned gut, besser ist es wenn der Auslauf mittig zur Wasserlinie ist.
Das doofe daran ist das der Wasserstand ned immer gleich ist, und so die LH-Leistung variabel ist je nach Wasserstand.


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2015)

Eine variable Ausrichtung der Strömung ist sicher ganz zweckmäßig und vielfältig, jedoch nicht ganz einfach zu bauen. Der Luftheberauslauf muss ja in erster Linie nahezu auf Wasserlinie im Luftheberschacht sitzen, damit der LH ordentlich arbeiten kann. Somit ist er für gewöhnlich auch fest montiert und im Falle des Schachtes nicht mehr flexibel. Einzige Alternativen zur variablen Strömungsausrichtung / Auslaufrichtung wären a) den Auslauf hinter dem Schacht mit einem entsprechenden Bogen/Winkel versehen, was die Nutzung von sichtbaren KG oder PVC erfordert oder b) jetzt wird's ggf. kompliziert, den Bereich wo der Auslauf sein soll durch eine Überschiebemuffe gestalten. Hier könnte man dann den Auslaufstutzen in die Überschiebemuffe einkleben und dann die Überschiebemuffe in die entsprechende Richtung drehen, in welche es ausströmen soll.

@mitch Die horizontale Flexibilität habe ich bei mir mit einem DN 125 LH-Konstrukt erreicht, wobei dieser dann aber innerhalb der Biokammer steht, "unterirdisch" ansaugt und darüber in der Bio ausbläst. Der Auslauf passt sich dem Leistungsdruck der Belüfterpumpe und dem Wasserstand an. Hier ist schön zu sehen, wie weit der Auslauf auf Grund der Luftblasen aus dem Wasser gehoben wird.


----------



## wander-falke (9. Okt. 2015)

Moin Zacky,

kannst du das mal bildlich darstellen ? => 





Zacky schrieb:


> Hier ist schön zu sehen, wie weit der Auslauf auf Grund der Luftblasen aus dem Wasser gehoben wird.



genau so interessiert mich deine Aussage:


Zacky schrieb:


> b) jetzt wird's ggf. kompliziert, den Bereich wo der Auslauf sein soll durch eine Überschiebemuffe gestalten. Hier könnte man



Warum gerade Überschiebmuffe?
Überschiebmuffe drehen ?

Oder soll die Ü-Muffe nur die Auslaufverlängerung des LH sein ?
Reicht es nicht die r/l Drehung am fixierten LH mit Verlängerung aus dem Schacht vorzunehmen?
_
_
Ich brauche eine LH Fixierung die eine vertikale Veränderung zulässt und ein Kippen verhindert => Rohrstück 112 mm.
und
Ich brauche eine Öffnung im Schacht, die eine 45° - 90° Schwenkung zulässt
und 
Ich brauche einen Schacht Auslauf der Höhenunterschiede toleriert 
(Schwierig)


_( ich glaub ich hab ne Styrol-Dröhnung von meinem Harzzzzzzz und bin balla balla)_


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> kannst du das mal bildlich darstellen ? =>


kann ich 
 




wander-falke schrieb:


> Warum gerade Überschiebmuffe? Überschiebmuffe drehen ?


 

Die Überschiebemuffe schließt und dichtet ja entsprechend ab und genau - lässt sich dann drehen. So kannst Du den Auslauf immer in die Richtung drehen, wo das Wasser hinaus strömen soll. Da die Muffe recht straff sitzen wird, würde ich oben am Rand l/r Griffe anbauen, um das Teil zu drehen.



wander-falke schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine LH Fixierung die eine vertikale Veränderung zulässt und ein Kippen verhindert => Rohrstück 112 mm.



...damit ließe sich auch dieses Problem lösen, denn je nach Einbau, könnte man die Überschiebemuffe weiter runter drücken oder eben hochziehen. Wenn sich dies aber alles "automatisiert" abspielen soll, wäre noch folgende Idee möglich. ==> Der Luftheber wird ohne Auslaufwinkel betrieben und hängt nur im Schacht. Der Schacht wird in zwei Kammern unterteilt, wobei der Luftheber in der unteren Kammer ansaugt, dann kommt eine Trennplatte wo der LH hindurch geht (abgedichtet oder ählich) und der LH fördert das Wasser aus der unteren Kammer nach oben. Da diese Kammer ja bis auf ein gewisses Niveau eh' mit Wasser voll stehen wird, sorgt der Luftheber lediglich dafür, dass der Wasserstand in der oberen Kammer aufgestaut wird. Das aufgestaute Wasser muss dann nur noch den Auslauf finden. Man sollte hier natürlich auch auf die Förderleistungen eines LH achten und nicht 10 cm aufstauen wollen. Also das muss schon im Rahmen bleiben, denn sonst sieht man ja kein "fließendes" Wasser im Bauchlauf.

in etwa so vom Prinzip her...
 



wander-falke schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht die r/l Drehung am fixierten LH mit Verlängerung aus dem Schacht vorzunehmen?



...reichen würde das, ist nur eine optische Frage...

Habe ich jetzt was vergessen!?


----------



## wander-falke (10. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> auf die Förderleistungen eines LH achten und nicht 10 cm aufstauen wollen.



... sind "nur" 8 cm



Dnake mal. Lass mir dazu was einfallen. Hab ja noch 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Neulich bei der Schocktherapie.......
(Oder_ 1x messen und den falschen Wert mitnehmen ist stümperhaft und sträflich )_

So heute keine Bilder, heute nur ein Resumee ziehen.


Bei allen kleinen und großen Erfolgen und meiner sichtlichen Zufriedenheit mit der Anlage beim Bau und auch jetzt danach, muss ich nun aber auch so ehrlich sein, dass nicht alles immer gut ging. Manches konnte man schnell ändern, manches zieht sich aber bis zum Ende durch und straft einen mir einer riesigen Ohrfeige ab.......
.......auch wenn es nur 6 cm sind. 

Doch der Reihe nach.

Irgendwannn im Sommer habe ich Maß genommen und einen Messpunkt gesucht, gefunden und markiert. An diesem Punkt soll sich die Höhenausrichtung der Anlage orientieren.

Dann habe ich meine Absetzkammer gebaut. Wasserstand gemessen und war zufrieden. Alles im Lot.
Dann habe ich die Rohre verlegt, die Anschlüße ein und Überläufe fertiggestellt und zum ersten mal die Anlage mit PF-Kurzschluß geflutet.
Orientiert habe ich mich bei der Flutung am Überlauf der Absetzkammer.
Ich war zufrieden. Selbstzufrieden.Ich war einfach nur noch geil..........

Somit habe ich weitergebaut und gebaut und gebaut und ...........Moment mal, .....

Dannn habe ich nochmal mein Gehirn eingeschaltet und musste feststellen: 
_- Überlauf Absetzbecken entspricht aber nicht maximaler Teichfüllung. _
_- Die Maximale Teichfüllung liegt 6 cm unter der Oberkante Absetzbecken,......._
Und ich hab mich nach Überlauf Absetzbecken orientiert. Also habe ich in meinem Bauwahn meinem Luftheber gerade nochmal 6 cm geschenkt........

Au weia, das geht schief....... und das Forum lacht sich schlapp.
Setzen sechs. 


Ich habe zwar einen Ausschnitt im Schachtrohr eingeplant, aber den kann ich nicht so tief einschneiden wie ich eigentlich müsste. 
Nunja, Wasser lügt eben nicht. Aber aus der Nummer muss ich wieder raus.


Also _ruhig bleiben_ und morgen das ganze nochmal in Ruhe setzen lassen und nachdenken wie ich jetzt über 14 cm überbrücke, auch dann wenn der Teichspiegel absinkt........

Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Nov. 2015)

Ohm, erklärst du deinen Fehler noch mal?
Ich habe nicht verstanden was du uns sagen willst.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Nov. 2015)

Jo mach käh Ferz , dann setz doch doin LH tiefer ,oder sag EGAL im PF soll eh net so viel Flow sein

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (7. Nov. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> dann setz doch doin LH tiefer


Oder mach deinen Teich höher, hast ja  noch ein paar Tage bis Frost kommt und gegen Regen hast du ja dein Zelt.
Sorry, ich wees ja, wer den Schaden hat braucht für Spot nicht zu Sorgen, dat machen wa freiwillig


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Hab gerade nochmal gelitert......
Nachts um 10:00, mit dem Zollstock im Garten rumrennen,
da muss man genauso belämmert sein wie bei 40° in der Sonne graben.......





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ohm, erklärst du deinen Fehler noch mal?


Gerne,
Ich habe Wasserstand Teich geplant.
ich habe Oberkante Absetzbecken  ( +8 cm ) gebaut
Damit senkt sich der Wasserspiegel im LH Schacht um 8 cm, die ich jetzt mehr fördern muss.



1.Versuch
Tiefe 1,3m ( weil Rohr noch zu kurz) DN100 , ähnlich Modell @Zacky : [DLMURL="http://www.mein-hobby-koiteich.de/attachments/Image/MHK-110-125-BDD-1_3.JPG"]guckst du Hier[/DLMURL]
Der LH bringt ca 1200 Liter (ca 30 sec/10 Ltr Eimer)
2.Versuch
Habe die Wassereinströmlöcher in der unteren Hälfte mit einem 5 cm Textilklebeband um die Hälfte verkleinert, ansonsten Aufbau wie oben
( Mir hat es bei Versuch 1 mit dem Serienmodell zu viel Luft neben dem LH Rohr rausgedrückt)
Der LH bringt ca 2400 Liter (ca 15 sec/10 Ltr Eimer)
Das ist immer noch wenier als meine 3,6k Pumpe.

Rechnerisch ist der Bachlauf nun 15cm höher als der aktuelle Wasserstand im Teich.
Ich habe noch 2 cm Luft zum maximalen Teichwasserstand= 13 cm
1 cm kann ich noch an einer Staustufe abnehmen = 12 cm
Um vielleicht 2 - 3 cm kann ich den LH tiefersetzen, also den einschnitt in der Schachtwand vertiefen...... = 9 cm


Na mal sehen wie's morgen wird,........
irgendwie klappts schon noch

to be continued......

Euer Bastelmeister
Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Nov. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Na mal sehen wie's morgen wird,........
> irgendwie klappts schon noch
> 
> to be continued......



Mehere kleinere Luftheber für mehr Vorderhöhe?


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

So jetzt muß ich mich doch noch mal bemühen deinen Bau Gedanklich zu sortieren.
Mehrere Rohre gehen in die Sammelkammer von Bodenabsaugung und Skimmer, richtig?
Von da ging ein Rohr in die LH Kammer in welcher größe?
Der LH schaut oben etwas aus dem Wasser? Aber der Wasserstand ist ca 13cm höher als der im Teich?
Wie hoch sind die Unterschiede zwischen Teich, Sammelkammer und LH Schacht im Vergleich zum Auslauf vom LH, kannst du das mal mit einer kleinen Skizze machen?


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

So hier in etwa


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> : [DLMURL="http://www.mein-hobby-koiteich.de/attachments/Image/MHK-110-125-BDD-1_3.JPG"]guckst du Hier[/DLMURL]



vergess das Teil ,bau dir einen Tscheche und fördere bei 1,3 meter sicher 12-15 TL (wenn er schlecht iss) Wenn du keinen Bock hast komm vorbei, ich föhn dir einen zusammen

salve Obs


----------



## Zacky (8. Nov. 2015)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, liegt der Bachlauf 12 cm über dem eigentlichen Teichniveau und diese 12 cm sollte der LH fördern. Und das geht bekanntermaßen nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

neeeee er wollte nur sagen das er 12 cm weniger Wasser im Pflanzfilter hat


----------



## Zacky (8. Nov. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Rechnerisch ist der *Bachlauf nun 15cm höher als der aktuelle Wasserstand im Teich*.
> Ich habe noch 2 cm Luft zum maximalen Teichwasserstand= 13 cm
> 1 cm kann ich noch an einer Staustufe abnehmen = 12 cm
> Um vielleicht 2 - 3 cm kann ich den LH tiefersetzen, also den einschnitt in der Schachtwand vertiefen...... = 9 cm



Das steht hier anders!


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

Haa jetzt weis ich was er sagen wollte , nächstes Jahr hat er eine neue Baustelle , der Teich muss um 12 cm erhöht werden 
(so bekommt man bei der Regierung auch eine Teich erweiterung durch)

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Rechnerisch ist der Bachlauf nun 15cm höher als der aktuelle Wasserstand im Teich.
> Ich habe noch 2 cm Luft zum maximalen Teichwasserstand= 13 cm
> 1 cm kann ich noch an einer Staustufe abnehmen = 12 cm
> Um vielleicht 2 - 3 cm kann ich den LH tiefersetzen, also den einschnitt in der Schachtwand vertiefen...... = 9 cm




............und wo liegt das Problem ???


----------



## Zacky (8. Nov. 2015)




----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

Ich hab es so verstanden.....


----------



## Zacky (8. Nov. 2015)

Ja, das meine ich ja auch so. Und hinten im LH-Schacht - quasi Einauf zum Bachlauf - muss der LH jetzt 12 cm aufstauen oder hoch fördern, weil der Wasserstand gleich dem im Teich ist. Wenn wir hier alle vom Gleichen reden, schafft das der Luftheber nicht bzw. würde es evtl. ein kleiner Querschnitt mit deutlich mehr Luft schaffen, aber auch dann werden es keine 2-3tsd Liter. Da ändert auch ein Tscheche nix, wenn er diese Höhe überwinden muss. Dann ist die Effizienz in Frage zu stellen und es würde eine normale Bachlaufpumpe mit 6tsd Liter bei gleicher Wattleistung sicher besser leisten.

...aber warten wir mal ab, was Andreas dazu berichten kann...vielleicht machen wir uns aus falschen Gesichtspunkten hierzu Gedanken...


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

Da Andreas und Anhang im Sommer sich im Teich abkühlen würde ich weiter auf LH setzen auch wenn sich die Effizenz gegen null bewegt 

Zwei 50er Lh würden bei gleicher Luft sicher mehr Wasser auf diese höhe bewegen als ein 110 LH

(so lange bis der Teich angehoben ist )

salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

Moin Männers, 

Danke dass ihr alle am Mitdenken seid.Ist beruhigend zu wissen dass man nicht alleine da steht 
Status 08.11.2015


Als erstes habe ich mal den Schlauch an der Pumpe eingedichtet, denn der hat noch Luft nebenrausgeblasen.
dann den LH mit einer Dachlatte im Schacht fixiert. 
_(Die Einlassöffnungen sind immer noch zu 50% verkleinert)_
Dann habe ich den Teich bis zum überlaufen geflutet, somit auch Absetzkammer, BF und LH-Schacht
danach gemessen,......

_*Teich NN zu Bachlauf +10,5 cm*_

Erste Staustufe - 3 cm
Zweite Staustufe - 3,5 
dritte Staustufe (Einlauf in Teich) 2,5 cm
Hoppla, Da fehlt was: 1,5 cm . Na egal.


Medium 30338 anzeigen Medium 30337 anzeigen
Dann habe ich die Pumpe eingeschaltet.....

Medium 30331 anzeigen
und da ich nur den Überlauf im BF als Zulauf nutze, zieht er mir natürlich den Schacht "leer".
Medium 30333 anzeigen
ich öffne den Schieber für die Spülleitung, Rohrende an der Absetzkammer geschloßen. so dass der LH nur über den BF beschickt wird

Medium 30334 anzeigen,

und dann zieht er, und zieht, und zieht, so dass der Überlauf im BF trocken liegt.
_Beschickung nur über Spülleitung.
_
Medium 30335 anzeigen
Da ich bewusst die GFK-Staustufen des Baches noch nicht mit der Flex gekürzt habe, kommt es natürlich jetzt noch zum Rückstau und ich flute den Garten an Stellen wo ich nicht wusste dass da Wasser überlaufen könnte........ Aber egal.





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mehere kleinere Luftheber


erst mal die Staustufen reduzieren, so dass ich einen Besseren Abfluß habe. Dann vielleicht



troll20 schrieb:


> So jetzt muß ich mich doch noch mal bemühen deinen Bau Gedanklich zu sortieren.


Hier nochmal der aktuelle Plan

Alles in DN100, Schacht in DN400










Patrick K schrieb:


> ,bau dir einen Tscheche


Schon dabei .........




Zacky schrieb:


> diese 12 cm sollte der LH fördern. Und das geht bekanntermaßen nicht.


... Nach Messung habe ich 10,5 cm. also etwas mehr als geplant. Wenn ich jetzt den Rückstau im bacheinlauf noch veringern kann dann gewinne ich nochmals 3 cm, die ich den LH Auslauf tiefer setzen kann und damit Förderhöhe wegnehme



Patrick K schrieb:


> neeeee er wollte nur sagen das er 12 cm weniger Wasser im Pflanzfilter hat


Fast, Es sind nur 2,5 cm weniger. / Habe ich beim Bau angesetzt, 9,5 hab ich jetzt gemessen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Das steht hier anders!


Stimmt, aber wie immer beim Messen, irgendwas stimmt nicht. so auch z.B die fehlenden 1,5 cm  Bei der Staustufenmessung......



Patrick K schrieb:


> und wo liegt das Problem ???


Hat sich quasi nach drei Bier und einer Flascha Ramazotti erledigt.....




Zacky schrieb:


> Ja, das meine ich ja auch so.




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/500281/
und genau so ist es auch. der gesamte Bau rutschte tatsächlich 2,5 cm nach oben, somit hat der LH etwas mehr Höhe zu bewältigen.
Aber doch nicht so viel wie ich gestern nach drei Bier und einer Flascha Ramazotti befürchtet hatte. 

Das was er im Moment liefert ist sicher noch nicht das Ende, aber zu erst sollte ich jetzt an die Staustufen gehen um dort einen höheren Durchfluß zu gewährleisten.

Und genau das werde ich jetzt bei 19° und voller Sonne auch machen.......

Prost und Danke

Grüßle
 euer Andreas


----------



## Zacky (8. Nov. 2015)

Noch einen Gedanken: Könntest Du ggf. den Zulauf vom Bodenfilter zum LH-Schacht oder von wo auch immer das Wasser für den LH kommt, nochmal vergrößern bzw. die Anzahl der Leitungen für ein entsprechendes Volumen erhöhen? Mit wieviel Leitungen, die später tatsächlich dauerhaft in Betrieb sind, geht es denn in den LH-Schacht?

Es sollte bedacht werden, dass der LH nur das Wasser ziehen kann, was er geliefert bekommt. Das würde bedeuten, dass - wenn der LH den Schacht leer zieht bzw. den Wasserstand darin deutlich zum eigentlichen Teichniveau oder BF-Niveau absenkt - nicht genügend nachfließt. Hierdurch senkt sich wiederum der Wasserstand für den LH und er muss zusätzlich diese Sogdifferenz überwinden. Soll heißen, wenn es jetzt 10,5 cm Förderhöhe sind und der LH nochmal den Wasserstand innerhalb des Schachtes um 2 cm senkt, sind wir wieder bei 12,5 cm Förderhöhe. So summiert sich jeder mm & cm auf die Förderhöhe.

Idealerweise sollte der Wasserstand im LH-Schacht stets das gleiche Niveau wie Teich, Bodenfilter und so weiter haben, so dass also das geförderte Volumen bei +10,5 cm tatsächlich auch nachläuft. Es wird hier ja keine Differenz in den Leitungen benötigt, um irgendwelche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten im Rohr zu erreichen.

PS: Das gleiche Niveau ist natürlich auf den aktiven Betriebszustand gemeint. Also im laufenden Betrieb des LH sollte dieser keine "erkennbare" Differenz erzeugen.


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

so wie es aussieht, ohne Bepflanzung und sonstige Hindernisse (Steine Geröll, kinderspielzeug, etc werde ich den betrieb im Bypass Verfahren vornehmen..... Alle Rohre offen
(nur Rohr "b", Saugrohr in der Absetzkammer bleibt zu siehe oben ).
 Dann sind es 2x DN100 in den LH Schacht. Beschickt aus 2x Teich => Absetzkammer, von dort 

1x in BF weiter in LH Schacht,
und 1x LH Schacht direkt


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

Danke Rico, genau darauf wollt ich mit meiner Zeichnung raus. Wie sind die wirklichen Höhenunterschiede bei Betrieb bzw ruhendem LH, Kommt da wirklich genug nach.
Insbesondere, um wie viel wird das Wasser in der Sammelkammer abgesenkt sowie in dem Pflanzfilter/ Siebfilter und auch im LH- Schacht.
Vor allem was passiert beim langsamen zusetzen vom Sieb, denn dann bricht dir dein LH irgend wann kompl. ein ^^


----------



## max171266 (8. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
Ich würde den Auslauf vom LH, mindestens 12cm tiefer setzen, so das die Oberkante des LH ca. 3 bis 4cm über normal 0 steht.
Dadurch bekommt er mehr Leistung ......und besser das er Wasser vor sich aufstaut,als das er so hoch über Wasser fördern muss.
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Michael H (8. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Ist mir alles zu viel Theorie hier , ich glaub ich fahr da mal diese Woche vorbei .


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, um wie viel wird das Wasser in der Sammelkammer abgesenkt sowie in dem Pflanzfilter/ Siebfilter und auch im LH- Schacht.
> Vor allem was passiert beim langsamen zusetzen vom Sieb, denn dann bricht dir dein LH irgend wann kompl. ein ^^



Hier fördert der LH nur über den BF Überlauf ( siehe Skizze)
Wasserstand sinkt auf -14 cm im LH Schacht (kleine weiße Markierung = NN Teichwasserstand voll = 10,5 cm unter Bachlauf voll)

  
....dann habe ich den Schieber für das Spülrohr geöffnet...... ( Rohrende in der Absetzkammer ist zu ). 
Wasserstand steigt auf -3 cm im LH Schacht (kleine weiße Markierung = NN Teichwasserstand voll)
Wenn das Sieb zusetzen sollte mach ich es sauber oder öffne Rohrende in der Absetzkammer
  



max171266 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich würde den Auslauf vom LH, mindestens 12cm tiefer setzen,


Genau davor habe ich mich gescheut, denn wenn ich den LH abschalte (Warum auch immer),
sinkt der Wasserspiegel in meiner Minigolfanlage auf Teichniveau, also -10,5 cm.
Die erste Staustufe kommt unter der Brücke, so etwa nach 12 meter Bachlauf.  

Oder ich baue eine 4. Staustufe ( das wäre dann die Erste im System) ein, um genau das zu verhindern. 
Dann würde sich der Wasserspiegel nur im "Kinderplanschbecken" absenken und nicht im gesamten System.
Hmmmm, das müsste doch dann funktionieren.....


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

sag mir wann ich bring dann gleich mal ne Luftpumpe mit zum testen


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist mir alles zu viel Theorie hier , ich glaub ich fahr da mal diese Woche vorbei .


.... ich stell mal nen Kaffe heiß und nen Schoppe Bier kalt


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

Also wenn du mit der Rohrunterkante auf 1cm unter der jetzigen Wasserlinie bleibst kann der Wasserstand ja nicht all zuweit absinken.
Was mehr dein Problem ist, das zuwenig Wasser nachläuft.
Und das bedeutet du brauchst eine größere Siebfläche,


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> du brauchst eine größere Siebfläche,



Ich teste das ganz einfach mal dadurch dass ich den Spaltsieb ausbaue, bzw aus der Halterung ziehe um zu sehen ob dann mehr Wasser im LHS ankommt.
Nach der Theorie dürfte nicht mehr kommen, da die Freifläche auf dem Spaltsieb 5x größer ist als die Rohrinnenfläche. 

Ich vermute eher meine BF Überlaufoberkante ist noch zu hoch und kann nicht genug Wasser nachziehen. Aktuell NN -2cm. Da sieht man auch, dass ich zu "hoch" gebaut habe. Aber da geht auch noch was bis etwa  NN -8 cm.  

Auch hinsichtlich der zwischenzeitlich geänderten Breiten und Höhen der drei Staustufen wird sich ein anderes Fließverhalten , einerseits beim Aufstauen im Bach, aber dadurch bedingt auch andererseits beim Nachlauf in den Teich/AK/BF/LHS, ergeben.

Was meint Ihr ? 
Eine Stunde LH Laufzeit sollte doch ausreichen um stabile Wasserstände im System zu erhalten ?  

Bericht folgt dann


----------



## wander-falke (29. Feb. 2016)

Hab gerade mal eben meinen LH gepimmpt, oder "getunt" wie wir Alten sagten als wir noch nicht so alt waren........


 
_Quelle:, klar Internet, wo genau?  kein Plan mehr_

_Aber geht gut ab ? oder ?_


----------



## mitch (1. März 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

gut gemachtes Bild (habt ihr auch schlechtes Wetter) mit negativem "Karma" - LH newbies glauben das zum Schluss (Hebehöhe) - ned gut für die LH Sache - stell das bitte mal klar.


----------



## wander-falke (1. März 2016)

@mitch und alle LH Interessierte Newbies

Hey last euch nicht foppen,

DAS  ist ein FAKE der nur einem gelangweiltem Tüftler einfallen kann.
Also, liebe Newbies, NICHT gleich Alles GLAUBEN was der Alte euch da so schreibt.
_(Höchstens mal versuchen nachzubauen)_


.... und @mitch, war ich gut ?


----------



## mitch (1. März 2016)

na da hast aber arg _*gephotoshoped *_


----------



## wander-falke (1. März 2016)

Wie ??


mitch schrieb:


> na da hast aber arg _*gephotoshoped *_



DAs fällt dir jetzt erst auf ?


----------



## mitch (1. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> DAs fällt dir jetzt erst auf ?


==> (habt ihr auch schlechtes Wetter) das war die Umschreibung dafür


----------



## wander-falke (7. März 2016)

Neues aus der Karawanserei
Zur Erinnerung
Medium 29308 anzeigen 


Der LH wird wie folgt fertiggestellt wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich wieder Zeit finde.

A) Tip von MAX


max171266 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Auslauf vom LH, mindestens 12cm tiefer setzen, so das die Oberkante des LH ca. 3 bis 4cm über normal 0 steht. Dadurch bekommt er mehr Leistung ......und besser das er Wasser vor sich aufstaut,als das er so hoch über Wasser fördern muss.


- Harz zur modelierung des Auslaufes in den Bach hab ich​B) Tip von Rico


Zacky schrieb:


> Der Luftheber wird ohne Auslaufwinkel betrieben und hängt nur im Schacht. Der Schacht wird in zwei Kammern unterteilt, wobei der Luftheber in der unteren Kammer ansaugt, dann kommt eine Trennplatte wo der LH hindurch geht (abgedichtet oder ählich) und der LH fördert das Wasser aus der unteren Kammer nach oben.


- PE Platte zur Schacht-Trennung habe ich _( Danke Michael)_​
ABER:

Wenn ich jetzt aktuell meine Membranpumpe anschmeiße, wohlgemerkt, der LH pumpt noch 9 cm über Teichniveau (NN), dann hab ich eine Überflutung im System.
Nach dem Umbau dürfte die Wassermenge etwas höher sein als jetzt, so dass ich mehr Überflutung haben werde.
Die zweite kleinere Luftleitung zur Belüftung des Spaltsiebes habe ich noch nicht angeschloßen, denke aber dass die nicht so viel Luft abzweigt dass der LH nicht die jetzige Leistung bringt.

Ich habe nun folgende Alternativen um den Überlauf zu verhindern:
   1) Reduzierung der Luftmenge aus der Pumpe
   2) Reduzierung der LH Eintauchtiefe
   3) zusätzlichen Überlauf aus dem LH-Schacht in den Bodenfilter, dort wo der Spaltsieb ist, einbauen; Quasi als "Mönch" ( vgl. Plan Pos 2 => Pos4)
   4) Ausläufe Bach in Teich vergrößern, (=>  breitflexen der Sandsteinfugen)



Frage: Kann die Pumpe Schaden wenn ich den Luftschlauch abklemme, bzw einen kleineren nehme, wenn sie dadurch mit  permanentem höherem Gegendruck arbeitet?


----------



## mitch (7. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Kann sie Schaden nehmen wenn sie mit permanentem Gegendruck arbeitet?


die Luftpumpe? die Ausströmer sind doch normal immer unter Wasser, also immer Gegendruck


----------



## wander-falke (8. März 2016)

Danke Mitch, Frage oben habe ich aktualisiert....

Frage: Kann die Pumpe Schaden wenn ich den Luftschlauch abklemme, bzw einen kleineren nehme, wenn sie dadurch mit  permanentem höherem Gegendruck arbeitet? (Option 1 )

@mitch Die pumpe rattert wie mein Diesel mit einem 2 to Anhänger bergauf. Daher die Frage


----------



## mitch (8. März 2016)

Membran oder Kolben Pumpe?

nur als Vergleich: meine ca. 4 jahre alte V60(membran) ist so jung wie am ersten Tag - keine ungewöhnlichen Geräusche

möglichst dicke "Luftkabel" sind schon besser, da weniger verluste auftreten


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> möglichst dicke "Luftkabel" sind schon besser, da weniger verluste auftreten


mitch,......er hat derzeit zu viel Luft. So das das Wasser überläuft....er brauch keine dicken Schläuche.

Also, ich würde den Auslauf vergrößern wenn ich mit mehr Strömung im Bach leben kann. Sonst eben eine kleinere Luftpumpe...spart auch Strom. Manche Pumpen haben auch eine kleine Schraube an welcher man die Pumpe drosseln kann.


----------



## mitch (9. März 2016)

... oder den LH Auslauf höher legen - dann wird ja die Fördermenge weniger

Andi, kannst du bitte mal die Flussrichtung vom H2O in das Bild einzeichnen - danke

das da


----------



## wander-falke (10. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Andi, kannst du bitte mal die Flussrichtung


Nö, wollte ein GIF machen, ist mir aber im Moment zu langwierig. Also nochmal schriftlich.......
Die Flussrichtung ist 12345789=> 12345789 => 12345789...



wander-falke schrieb:


> Die Verbindung Teich / FG wird unterirdisch


...durch die 1,2m breite Brücke geführt. Die Absetzkammer (1) ist unter der Brücke installiert und von oben zugänglich. Das Wasser fließt nach der Absetzkammer unterirdisch weiter in die Vorfilterkammer (2) mit Spaltsieb und weiter in den Bodenfilter (3). Am Ende des PF ist ein Überlauf der mit dem LH-Schacht verbunden ist.Im Schacht ist der Luftheber (4) eingebaut. Von dort geht es oberirdisch im Bachlauf (5) zurück in die Flachwasserzone (7)  des Teiches. Der Rücklauf des Baches läuft ebenfalls unter der Brücke durch. Die Flachwasserzone des Teiches liegt 5cm über dem Teichniveau. Um den Wassereinlauf zu steuern habe ich kleine "Kerben“ (8) in den Sandsteinen geflext.

Anhand des Bildes dann:

1 - Absetzkammer
2 - Bodenfilter Einlauf/ Spaltsieb
3 - Bodenfilter
4 - Luftheber
5 - Bach
7 - Flachwasserzonen um den Teich
8 - Bacheinläufe im Teich
9 - Skimmer/uBA/ZSR
dann wieder alles in die
1 - Absetzkammer
....

Aktuell ist die Trennung ( noch zu hoch) eingebaut.
Der Auslauf liegt auch noch zu hoch, Bei diesen bescheidenen Temperaturen kann ich noch nicht mit GFK arbeiten, weshalb ich noch nicht den Auslauf aufflexe.
Der Auslauf wird mindestens bis zum unteren weißen Strich auf der Wand auf einer Breite von 20 - 25 cm aufgeflext. Das ist das Ruheniveau der Bachanlage. 
Der obere Strich ist das Betriebsniveau wenn der LH läuft. 
Auf dem Bild unten staut der LH gerade mal 12 cm auf bevor er am Überlauf ankommt.
Dazu kommt dass er schief steht und nicht die volle Leistung bringt wegen seitlich austretender Luft die sich dann zusätzlich unter der Schachttrennung sammelt und den Wirkungsgrad des LH weiter weiter drückt.

Also es wird weiter gehen, aber erst ab dem 21.3


  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wander-falke (13. März 2016)

Neulich im Filmstudio

_Oder der Alte lernt es vielleicht noch._

Habe wie beschrieben den Schacht mit einer PE Platte geteilt und lasse den LH das Wasser in die obere Kammer einblasen.
Für den Anfang mit 12 cm Höhendifferenz, bis ich den Rand abgeflext und einlaminiert habe. Also kein Gebirgsbach.
Noch nicht.


----------

